# No tables and not enough hands.....



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy New Year all!! The Realtors Assn. just called and want a lunch for 100. Simple...sandwiches, cookie, side...but they have no tables, so they'll be eating off their laps. I was thinking about doing something in a japanese takeout box...maybe a nice stew and 1/2 sandwich? Or is that too complicated? The chairs will be set up to watch a film presentation, so there isn't much room and they'll have drinks also. Any ideas on something more manageable? Thanks Renee


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2007)

hi, sounds like a bit af a asignment. in my experiance, if their aint no tables, a nice wrap will do the trick, hence you have two people to make two stations. just fry some chicken or beef strips, or veggies for the V's and send, plate them on platters if neccesary still hot. serve with condiments to add in the filling. other goodies like toasted nuts in pans can add a bit of class. another idea which go well with anyone is little petit mini burgers that could be made stylish. rather think of something people can pick up and eat as to the lap thing.. fresh bread, pates and cheese are lovely too


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree that the wrap maybe the best choice, with some fruit or salad. 

The problem with your stew idea is they must sit and juggle their plate and still contend with the elbows on both sides of them. 

Once they start struggling to eat, and start resenting what is spilled on them, they will not remember or acknowledge the quality in the food. 

It won't help your business, or future market, they just remember that the uncomfortable experience.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I think you're on the right track with a boxed lunch. I use bakery boxes that would hold 6 muffins-sorry, I don't know the dimensions, and put a sandwich, some sort of pasta salad, cookie/bar, beverage, and the utensils. The problem here is that you probably don't want to give everyone the exact same thing, or if you do, they won't all want it. Could you do a buffet where the boxes containing napkins and utensils are stacked on the end of the table and they choose their own sandwich/wrap, salad, dessert, and beverage? It would be easy for them to hold the boxes on their laps and then all the trash would go right back into the box. No clean-up.

I did one for 60 people but had them preorder. It was easy once we got to the gig, but what a pain in the butt it was to fill each box. Turkey on whole grain with no mayo and just lettuce, pasta salad, 1% milk, and brownie or some variation 60 times. I should never have given them so many choices- THAT was my first mistake.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Lentil....I think that gives me an idea...what if I do the sandwiches/wraps along with the side in the mini chinese takee outee pails, cookie/fruitand drink in the muffin box? Then they could eat right out of the muffin box and maybe even put their drink in it to keep stable. And as you said, clean up is a snap!! I don't think I'll give them to many choices but do some with a blue cheese spread, a mustard one and a something else..and then a few veggie ones for the V's. Thank you all for your input. I like being able to ask for help from others who have been there. Ya'll have a great week!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

capers, do you mean 2 boxes- one Chinese take out inside the bakery box? I can't quite picture it, but my first thought is cost. Keep in mind how much you'll have invested in the packaging. I'd prefer to put the $$ into the lunch. (now mind you, that sage advice is coming to you from the woman who just now realized that by changing my salad packaging from a cool looking black and clear clamshell thingy to a clear one, I can save about 40 cents per salad. I've been using the expensive ones for almost 2 years. I'm not even going to do the math. Duh!!!)


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

or what your budget looks like, but what about Japanese Bento Boxes?

My daughter is very into the culture and apparently you can use them for a huge variety of applications. 

Sounds like a variation from a standard sack lunch would be nice.

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd give the Realators what they want......Chicken is universal, I've actually done rosemary pork loin with raspberry, horseradish sauce for several parties....inexspensive and oh so tasty.....have some veg backups......
whole fruit rather than cut, these days tollhouse choc chip cookies and spicy ginger are the ones that go out the door.
This past week I've been going through alot of BBQ pork shoulder sandwiches with chips/pickle $6....it works.


----------

